# CSV PRP: letter of motivation



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Hi, i just thought i'd ask about the "letter of motivation" mentioned in the checklist of critical skills permanent residence permit requirements. Is it the employer who's supposed to write this or is it me? When applying for my initial critical skills 12 month visa i remember writing a cover letter but not a specific letter of motivation...


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Colt Seavers said:


> Hi, i just thought i'd ask about the "letter of motivation" mentioned in the checklist of critical skills permanent residence permit requirements. Is it the employer who's supposed to write this or is it me? When applying for my initial critical skills 12 month visa i remember writing a cover letter but not a specific letter of motivation...


Hi, motivational letter is written by the applicant. 

All the best


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, that's what i ended up doing and they at least accepted it.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Colt Seavers said:


> Thanks, that's what i ended up doing and they at least accepted it.


I hope you wrote it on a company letterhead if you are currently working.


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Rudo said:


> Colt Seavers said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that's what i ended up doing and they at least accepted it.
> ...


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

@Pontius,

Can I ask what (in bullet) points did you cover in the motivational letter. And generally how long should it be?


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Rudo said:


> I hope you wrote it on a company letterhead if you are currently working.


What if you never worked anywhere?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> What if you never worked anywhere?


If you have never worked then you do not have the skills required unless you studied at an SA institution then the work experience requirement is waived.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

terryZW said:


> If you have never worked then you do not have the skills required unless you studied at an SA institution then the work experience requirement is waived.


I did study at a SA institution. My concern is that VFS zimbabwe will reject my application regardless. My study permit has just expired so I have to apply in Zimbabwe


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> I did study at a SA institution. My concern is that VFS zimbabwe will reject my application regardless. My study permit has just expired so I have to apply in Zimbabwe


VFS cannot not grant or reject visa applications. Applications are all processed by Home Affairs officials at the embassy/Head Office. You just need to attach the waiver with your application.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

terryZW said:


> VFS cannot not grant or reject visa applications. Applications are all processed by Home Affairs officials at the embassy/Head Office. You just need to attach the waiver with your application.


Oh okay, where can I get the waiver?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> Oh okay, where can I get the waiver?


https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you, will apply in early feb and post feedback here


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> thank you, will apply in early feb and post feedback here


All the best! I'm curious regarding how long it takes to process applications from Zim these days.


----------

